# I'm just disgusted.



## Changed

I got this email 4 times today. To each I replied that I do not appreciate this type of forwarding and that I have no intention of teaching intolerance in my home. I'd like to go just to show people that all Christians aren't so judgemental and bitter. What the heck happended to love thy neighbor? Oh BTW, you win guys I'm ashamed I own a Dobson Book (i'll be trashing it).

American Family Association <[email protected]> wrote:

Gay Day at Six Flags Over Texas September 18th , 2004
Dear Connie,

September 18 is the 9th Annual Gay Day at Six Flags Over Texas. This event has taken place for the last 8 years in a row and this is the 9th year. This event is sponsored by a homosexual newspaper called The Dallas Voice and advertised as "Gay Day at Six Flags," in established homosexual publications like Texas Triangle, QTexas and many highly trafficked websites. Due directly to this form of advertising, thousands of homosexuals attend this event from all over Texas. "Gay Day at Six Flags" takes place one day prior to the Gay Pride Parade in Oak Lawn which itself brings in tens of thousands of people. Many of the people in town for the Gay Pride Parade also attend "Gay Day at Six Flags."

When families attend Six Flags Over Texas on Saturday, September 18th, they will not be informed about "Gay Day at Six Flags," nor the thousands of homosexuals in attendance. It will be a total shock when they realize they are waiting in line for one hour at a time with flamboyant homosexuals embracing one another and kissing.

If you call Six Flags Over Texas and ask them if they are having Gay Day they will tell you "No, Six Flags does not sponsor a Gay Day," knowing that they allow the homosexual community to advertise the event as "Gay Day at Six Flags." They still will not tell you. Therefore, Six Flags Over Texas is willingly allowing families and children to be exposed to homosexual activities without giving them any warning.

Families and children have the right and deserve to know about "Gay Day at Six Flags" so that they can make an informed decision as to rather they want to attend Six Flags Over Texas on that day. Six Flags Over Texas has a responsibility to inform families and children about "Gay Day at Six Flags." It is a family park and families sustain Six Flags business throughout the year.

If you would like to share you comments with Six Flags Over Texas, the contact information is below:

Six Flags Over Texas
Steve Calloway, General Manager
2201 Road to Six Flags
Arlington, TX 76010
Phone: 817-530-6000
Email: [email protected]
Charles (Hank) Salemi, Sr. Vice-President of Corporate Marketing Email: [email protected]
Sincerely,

Don

Donald E. Wildmon, Founder and Chairman
American Family Association

P.S. Please forward this email to at least one friend in Texas.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Marriage Under Fire: Why We MUST Win This War - Dr. James Dobson addresses the dire ramifications of judicial activism and presents compelling arguments against the legalization of homosexual unions-mobilizing the Christian community to respond to a call to action.

AFO Online - Filtered Internet service provider

Bsafe Online - Get protection against Internet pornography with the filter endorsed by the American Family Association.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pamamidwife

ooh! I wanna go! I LOVE flamboyant homosexuals!

lol - I'm happy that you let people know how you feel about this issue. Thank you!


----------



## TiredX2

First, that's great you respond instead of just









Second, thats great and I'm writing six flags in support of their acceptance/welcoming of all community members.

Third, its not only at texas locations!!! Also in CA & NE (at least, but not WA that I know of or I would go!!!)

Thanks,
Kay


----------



## DaryLLL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
Oh BTW, you win guys I'm ashamed I own a Dobson Book (i'll be trashing it).


----------



## TiredX2

Just did a fast letter:

Quote:

To Whom It May Concern:

I was recently informed that several six flags locations (in Texas, California and New England) hold unofficial annual "Gay Days." As a season pass holder, I wanted to express that even though it is an "unofficial" activity, I sincerely appreciate your company's openness and acceptance of all families and people. In fact, it has made me look forward even more to visiting Six Flags Fiesta Texas in the next couple weeks on vacation!!! Knowing this policy also has made me confident we will become season pass holders yearly. I enjoy spending my money at establishments with true "family values"!

Thank you very much for your stand for diversity and know that many people support the effort.

Sincerely,
<my name>

<my location>
Thanks again to the OP!!!


----------



## TigerTail

we went for gay days at disney last year, but were disappointed we didn't time the park days perfectly so it wasn't as gay as it coulda been.







(me & dd did get in a dinosaur ride car with two of the sweetest guys tho', that were having so much fun! what a happy memory me & dd have; the ride itself thru my back out & made her nauseated, so they were the only enjoyment we had of it! i love seeing grown men giggle.)

suse


----------



## mama ganoush

watch people hug??? EWWWWW, i'd prefer watching men hit each other.


----------



## Shonahsmom

Good letter Tiredx2!

Why must people be so hateful?


----------



## 3 little birds

People have strange priorities. Getting worked up over Gay Day?









I'd rather see kissing and hugging than mom's smacking their kids around and yelling at them (like I did at Busch Gardens recently).


----------



## Changed

Ya that was my first thought. What a productive way to spend your day....

Ironicly the person who first sent it to me 1) would be the mom pinching her kids behind the arm every 15 minutes to beahve. 2) has a wonderful husband who has lukemia and has this week really really went downhill. You'd think she's have better things to do at home than sit on her fat butt spreaing hate.


----------



## mama ganoush

have you found a nice way to tell her that? i hereby declare that is your mission for the day.


----------



## Changed

No, I want to but at the same time her family is going through a difficult time right now. She's my aunt and I don't want any burned bridges when he passes. She's one of those people who cannot let things go.. you know. It's awefully insulting when someone points out what an ass you have made of yourself and I think she'd grudge. I've been thinking about it all day. It really bothered me that people whom I generally admire for their sweet sweet dispositions and great examples (except the pinching) would spread that around. I have half a mind to send her back an email saying that if I WAS going to pack up my 4 year old, my pregnant butt and my tiny epileptic 2 year old and go out into the Texas heat for a day to burn money I don't have I would DANG sure go to Six Flags. Think that'll push some buttons?


----------



## Changed

BTW I love that.... flamboyant homosexuals!! All the pretty men in gold and pink I guess.


----------



## alliwenk

*snort* ganoush







You can come to my condo girl...All but 3 condos are gay-owned. There is a pool in the courtyard and, well, Let's just say that, in the summertime, EVERY day is gay day







...

Unrepentant-***-hag-ingly,
Allison


----------



## mama ganoush

oh, allison, how much do I love thee? especially since at one time, several friends of mine were going to make a documentary about me entitled "The Day in the Life of a *** Hag."

when are you going to miami????? we have lots of cute flamboyant boys around to play with and to buy us drinks and stuff.


----------



## alliwenk

VERY tempting, fair ganoush....mmmmm nubile boys providing the drinks..._alliwenk rushes off to find dh and make him fake "nubility"..._

miami-on-my-mind-ily,
Allison


----------



## Changed

What the hell is a *** hag? That doesn't sound very nice.....


----------



## Meiri

"Gay Day" at Six Flags sounds like "___School District Day" or "Italian Day" or "Polish Day" or "Mothering.com Day!







" at Kennywood. It's the day that any given organization has chosen to go as a group to that park. The park, whatever park, has nothing to do with it beyond accepting the patrons' money and running the place just the same as any other day.

The person who wrote that is profoundly out of touch with how things work in the real world. But then we knew that already.


----------



## alliwenk

It's 100% legit and not pejorative...I'll let ganoush chime in...._"Oh ganoush...where are you????..."_

A-side-of-ganoush-ily,
Allison


----------



## Marlena

Quote:

It will be a total shock when they realize they are waiting in line for one hour at a time with flamboyant homosexuals embracing one another and kissing
Oh, honey, WHEN can I sign up???









By the by, did anyone consider the shock that all these fashionable gay men will have when they see the denim (for any other use than tight and well-fitted jeans on a well-toned body) and other horrors certain to be sported by the typical family crowd?

Warnings go both ways.


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlena*
Oh, honey, WHEN can I sign up???









By the by, did anyone consider the shock that all these fashionable gay men will have when they see the denim (for any other use than tight and well-fitted jeans on a well-toned body) and other horrors certain to be sported by the typical family crowd?

Warnings go both ways.









Eeeeewwww...FANNY PACKS...horrors...._shudder_...WHY????


----------



## Changed

IMO, it has nothing to do with the park. I have no intention of going there regardless. It's too freakin hot. I just can't believe that people who are supposed to be setting an example of love and patience would circulate such a stupid, nasty, pointless, ignorant email to thousands of people. All the while claiming to love one another. What kind of example does that set? I don't think for one minute that God condones THAT or is pleased by it. That's not service it's hate mongering.

It's crap like that that keeps my worship in my living room and out of churches. How much you wanna bet that's where it started?


----------



## DaryLLL

Furiously jooshing--

-ly


----------



## Changed

That's what I was thinking too! I wonder if the homosexuals are passing around emails to help them avoid these homophobic "family" advocates.

If not they should, and if they are someone please send it to ME!


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
I don't think for one minute that God condones THAT or is pleased by it. That's not service it's hate mongering.

It's crap like that that keeps my worship in my living room and out of churches.

Wow, my~hearts~light...You put that REALLY well









that-was-so-cool-I'm-not-even-gonna-leave-a-stupid-end-greeting-thingy-ingly,
Allison


----------



## the sunshine

Hey, news flash -- there might even be some lesbian women there.!!

Oh , wait, that's not horrifying, that's titillating.


----------



## Changed

Why thank you!









I should be some sort of advocate/educator! Oh wait I am!









Not for homosexual issues mind you, but perhaps some of the disabled people are gay? Never know! I've never met one....

Sunshine, that's strange. I wonder why we focus on the gay MEN? I think homophobes are more nervous about the men and more fascinated with the women. Maybe that's it?


----------



## the sunshine

Well, when women have sex with women, it's not really sex because there is no penis penetration involved. Isn't that the standard definition? For real, by law?


----------



## Changed

You're asking ME? I have NO idea.


----------



## alliwenk

God the sunshine...I'm ashamed not to have brought this up! Good for you. I think there is just this focus on male homosexuality because, well, it's just like everything else







.

(hehehe my~hearts~light...)


----------



## Joyce in the mts.

I actually heard about Gay Days at some amusement parks, (the one referred to was in Massachusetts), on a college radio station, call letters: WRPI...(we only get that station if we are on the road about 20 miles away on a major highway...ain't it grand to be a hillbilly like me?).

That radio show is called "****-Radio", and we LOVE to listen because the radiohost has a great sense of humor (we have listened to WRPI for many years). The host was saying that these Gay Days are really wonderful social events, the park is alot of fun, and it's a great time for gay folks, families and friends to relax and get out.

Thanks for the OP!

Joyce in the mts.


----------



## alliwenk

Joyce...gay people + roller coasters + sno-cones + corn dogs???? I AM SO THERE. It's only 20 minutes away from me....Who's in?

"you-had-me-at-corn-dogs"-ingly,
Allison


----------



## Changed

This was about the six flags fiesta Texas park, I think.


----------



## veganmamma

MAN! I wish I was staying in TX longer!!


----------



## pugmadmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
...When families attend Six Flags Over Texas on Saturday, September 18th, they will not be informed about "Gay Day at Six Flags," nor the thousands of homosexuals in attendance. It will be a total shock when they realize they are waiting in line for one hour at a time with flamboyant homosexuals embracing one another and kissing...

Watch the gay/lesbian families:

*go into sticker shock when paying for their tickets!
*desperatly to figure out where the nearest bathroom is while their 2 year old yells, "I'm gotta pee RIGHT NOW!"
*drop their jaws when they see the prices on the menus in the park!
*hold each others, and their children's, _hands_!
*get talked into waiting in hour-long line _one more time_ for the log flume by their children who are jacked up on cotton candy!
*argue over whether $25 for a souvenier t-shirt is too much!
*spend 30 maddening minutes trying to find _their_ minivan in a parking lot full of them!


----------



## Changed

They really want it to look like it'll be nothing but twenty somethings wearing flashy thong swimsuits having sex all over the place. On the rides and all! God forbid families!


----------



## daricsmami

Hey, that's my 20th birthday!!!! What a way to celebrate!!!







:







:
















Party over here, ooh, ooh!
Party over there, ooh, ooh!!


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
This was about the six flags fiesta Texas park, I think.

Dang! I thought it was the six flags in Arlington....I was even gearing up to overcome my natural agoraphobia....grumble...

whew-I-won't-have-to-be-in-a-crowd-after-all-ingly,
Allison


----------



## Mamid

gez.. why not "the lynch mob in white sheets" day? or "pro-life or else" day?

who cares if its "gay day?" I'd probably go if there was a 6flags within an hour or two from us on "gay day" just to support them and to start teaching my child not to be prejudicial (except against CPS workers...).


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamid*
gez.. why not "the lynch mob in white sheets" day? or "pro-life or else" day?









Mamid...um...TEXAS in the summertime???? Those sheets get awfully hot. How short-sighted







.

"dangit-when-my-sheet-gon'-be-ready-maw! They's-waitin'-at-the-park!!!"-ingly,
Allison


----------



## mama ganoush

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmamma*
MAN! I wish I was staying in TX longer!!

There's a sentence you don't see every day.


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
There's a sentence you don't see every day.

alas, truer words were never spoken sweet ganoush...

imagining-i'm-back-in-Germany-ily,
Allison


----------



## Changed

Other than the heat, I love it here. I've lived here my whole life. And we're in the military.

BTW< I have an idea~ Who wants to help?

Submit your obnoxious email to forward to those people to protest "homophobic intolerant churchgoers day" (or something similar)

I'd like to see something about casting stones, don't ya think? :trollicon







:


----------



## mama ganoush

or you could be here in Miami, alli dear. anytime....


----------



## Mamid

Actually, considering that the a-rabs wear sheets to keep themselves cool in A-rab-eeeya, I could see the "lynch mob in white sheets" wearing them just to keep cool.

"the better to targit ya'll, ya see.."


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamid*
Actually, considering that the a-rabs wear sheets to keep themselves cool in A-rab-eeeya, I could see the "lynch mob in white sheets" wearing them just to keep cool.

"the better to targit ya'll, ya see.."









Dang Mamid - my buddy list is gettin' loooonnnggg, but you're officially there...sigh...

Good point about them there A-rabs...(really if you could hear my accent, it would be wicked funny....)

Arabesque-ingly,
Allison


----------



## Greaseball

Quote:

When families attend Six Flags Over Texas on Saturday, September 18th, they will not be informed about "Gay Day at Six Flags," nor the thousands of homosexuals in attendance. It will be a total shock when they realize they are waiting in line for one hour at a time with flamboyant homosexuals embracing one another and kissing.
Hey, this makes me want to go! :LOL What better way to make a long wait enjoyable?

Yeah, I expect to be informed about any homosexuals anywhere I may go!


----------



## CerridwenLorelei

but I will see what I can come up with in the next few days

alliwenk methinks I read another dear prudence in the making ,,,move on out of Highland Park lol I thought Arlington too but SA is six hours away..


----------



## janellesmommy

I guess I'll be the first one on this thread to say I'm not really that disgusted. In fact, that is information that I would like to have, although I wouldn't call Six Flags to protest or forward that email. If I had a child old enough to notice men kissing men, and had several choices of days to go to Six Flags, I would choose to not go on "Gay Day." I wouldn't mind my child seeing a homosexual couple kissing once in awhile, but it would be unnatural to be exposed to so many at once.

-- Paula


----------



## veganmamma




----------



## sleeping queen

I agree with Janellesmommy, but would like to add that I don't really care to see heteros kissing and carrying on either when children are around.


----------



## sohj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janellesmommy*
...I wouldn't mind my child seeing a homosexual couple kissing once in awhile, but it would be unnatural to be exposed to so many at once.

-- Paula

Why? Do you want to preserve the "shock value" and don't want them to get used to it?

I think most people (of whatever sexual persuasion) would NOT be indulging in full-out necking/deep sexy kissing at an amusement park. Any kissing seen there would be likely to be the tender loving kisses that are so commonly seen at train stations all up and down the east coast on any given workday...usually between heterosexual couples. I haven't heard anyone complain about that and not want their kid to ride the trains because they might "be exposed to so many at once".


----------



## mama ganoush

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janellesmommy*
I wouldn't mind my child seeing a homosexual couple kissing once in awhile, but it would be unnatural to be exposed to so many at once.

-- Paula

unnatural? noone told me there were going to be gay robots at 6 flags. Now I'm there!!!!


----------



## PurpleBasil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janellesmommy*
I wouldn't mind my child seeing a homosexual couple kissing once in awhile, but it would be unnatural to be exposed to so many at once.

Six Flags is very natural.

Are you monogamous? Because according to the Bible and looong history of humans on this earth, that is the most un natural state of being.


----------



## alliwenk

Ack...I'm with ganoush, I want me one of them there gay robots.

gay-bots-ily,
Allison


----------



## cappuccinosmom

Why is it unloving? I didn't see anything like "OH, gay day is coming up, let's get our rifles and clubs and meet 'em there!"

If I don't want to be exposed to a park full of practicing homosexuals, or have my children exposed to it, what's the problem? I don't not love them as people, but just because I disagree with what they do, and don't want to be around it, I'm unloving?

I'm with janelle and sleeping queen on this one. And this is actually one reason we are very careful about where we go. If there was a "Swinging couples" day at a park, I'd want to know about it and avoid it too. I have every right to know about and avoid situations where I would be very uncomfortable.

And if Gay Day is such a great thing, why won't Six Flags be honest about it? That's not very "loving" of them IMO


----------



## phathui5

Sssshh. You have an unpopular opinion.


----------



## the sunshine

Because Six Flags isn't sponsoring it, that's why.


----------



## Changed

It's the fact that people feel the need to forward this crap to everyone in their address book in hopes of preserving that park for families that they like and agree with. It's the fact that 4 people forwarded it to me, knowing I couldn't go if it was my hearts desire. WHat you're missing is that you DON"T hsve the right to be informed about this in order to avoid it! You don't have the right to run all the gays out of the supermarket or the department store either. What kind of example do you think this is setting for your children? We don't like what they do so we avoid them at all cost. That's a great witness! Attitudes like that make me undersdstand why they would want to avoid us. I don't like what alot of people do, it makes no difference, I don't have to do those things. Besides that, get a grip I don't think being gauy means you loose your manners and feel comfortable making out at an amusment park. You might not know it was "gay day" if you were there. It's not the same thing as transexuals in heels day at six flags. That's next month. BTW, If you are familiar with this neat book, called the bible, you'd read alot about tolerance and acceptance. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.
I know that our churches have brought us to believe it's wrong to be gay, i've been raised in church. Thing is that as adults we have the ability to choose. To choose to hate, to avoid, to gossip is not the right choice. I won't pretend to understand why people are gay or if it's right or wrong. It makes NO difference what I think. In my mind, according to what I belive is true for everyone, I"m not the one who judges acts in life when life is over. Why should I judge them now? Why should you judge their wrongs and make a sinner out of yourself? (of course I know that not everyone feels that way and not everyone can relate.) The best person we can all be is the person who looks at everyone the same regardless of their choices and love them without judgement.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappuccinosmom*
Why is it unloving? I didn't see anything like "OH, gay day is coming up, let's get our rifles and clubs and meet 'em there!"

If I don't want to be exposed to a park full of practicing homosexuals, or have my children exposed to it, what's the problem? I don't not love them as people, but just because I disagree with what they do, and don't want to be around it, I'm unloving?

I'm with janelle and sleeping queen on this one. And this is actually one reason we are very careful about where we go. If there was a "Swinging couples" day at a park, I'd want to know about it and avoid it too. I have every right to know about and avoid situations where I would be very uncomfortable.

And if Gay Day is such a great thing, why won't Six Flags be honest about it? That's not very "loving" of them IMO


----------



## Changed

ITA nuring mother. And for the record if I were to be there by chance on gay day I would complain to the managment if ANYONE was going overboard with affection. Save the sloppy kisses for home! I had to complain once at tony romas because there was a trashy couple making out right beside us. Their aniversary, both hammered. My kid was 2 at the time and I did not appreciate that. And it was a hed couple. Mutual respect.


----------



## Mamid

I did the "gay pride day" thang. It was the most fun I had in ages too. Eye candy all over the place. Gotta love men with no shirts on in the "black leather straps" section.









Did I care if they were gay, straight, bisexual or eunics? Hell no. Did they care that I was gay, straight, bisexual or emanasca? Nope.

We all just had a good time.

So the "christian right" doesn't like "gay day" at 6 flags. They can simply not go or stop going all together.


----------



## Changed

It's not sponsored by the parks. They just don't turn people away. They like to make money! It's like a playgroup at the local park for toddlers. It's not endorsed BY the park but a playgroup have the right to meet there on any day.


----------



## girlzmommy00

If there were any special "day" at the park that didn't pertain to me, it wouldn't make difference to me. I'm not religious but would definately consider myself a Christian. If it was Jewish day or Islamic day at the park, I wouldn't give 2 hoots if no one told me in advance. Or if it was disabled person day, brown haired person day or short person day, I wouldn't care either. I guess I can't understand who would have a problem with Christian Day (or any of the others) that would make them reconsider attending the park that day.

I go to Six Flags to ride the rides with my children. I'm not there to chat it up with other patrons or make friends. If I'm supervising my children in the park (my youngest is 1, I bearly have time to think or eat, let alone talk with others), I wouldn't even have time to do any of that. I highly doubt that they are broadcasting messages through out the park telling everyone to be gay or music with subliminal gay messages.

People of all walks of life attend theme parks daily. The only way to inform all the other patrons of the life styles and beliefs of other people at the park would be to take surveys of all patrons upon their entrance. On any given day, there could be a large number of gay people or any other "group", just by chance.

P.S.

Quote:

unnatural? noone told me there were going to be gay robots at 6 flags. Now I'm there!!!!
My only question, what would happen if it rained on gay robot day???


----------



## SaveTheWild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janellesmommy*
I wouldn't mind my child seeing a homosexual couple kissing once in awhile, but it would be unnatural to be exposed to so many at once.









: Well, I'm not going to touch the "unnatural" part of this...

But still, this assumes that gay couples have some kind of huge sexual appetite and a high tendency to engage in PDAs. People are going to an amusement park. They will be standing in lines, riding rides, eating scary food-like substances, waiting in line for the bathroom, buying crappy souviners... Yes, maybe some people will affectionately hold hands or give their partner a kiss, but it's not like there is going to be some kind of soft-core homosexual porn show going on.

When the park is filled with hetero couples are you constantly seeing people making out everywhere?

I get tired of people assuming that being gay is all about the _sex_ part of it. Being heterosexual isn't just about having sex...neither is being homosexual.


----------



## SaveTheWild

oh, and my~hearts~light -- thanks for posting this. It is interesting to get some insight into how the "other side" (i.e the religious right) communicates. I am so totally distanced from that world that sometimes I don't even know how to argue against it.

and I totally agree that the judging and stone throwing aspect of their mindset appears to be completely lost on them.


----------



## mama ganoush

i would prefer it if 6 flags would inform me about the personal hygeine of the other guests. Like, "watch out, there seems to be a large group of people here who haven't bathed in a awhile."

do you expect restaurants to inform you if there are any gay patrons there? Or employees? What about the movie theater? Or do you expect to be notified depending on the amount of gays entering the park? (cause do you think that maybe some gay people might just be at the park every single day?) So, if it is just say, 20 gay people, they shouldn't notify you upon entering? But once there are 21 gay people, 6 flags should maybe hand out a flyer to all the non-gay guests? WARNING-GAYS AHEAD! Or is it the fact that a bunch of gay people are going to meet in the parking lot and walk inside at the same time that gets you all hot and bothered?

This all reminds me of a very funny shirt I used to have. It looked like a poster from a 50's horror movie, and it said something like "Watch the terrifying GAY AGENDA. Watch them pay their taxes, do their laundry, go to work. and it had a woman screaming.


----------



## Jwebbal

We have been to many a gay day at different parks. Great fun, just to see the other gay couples, etc. No wild making out going on, heck I don't think we even see much kissing. The biggest thing is that we are suddenly in a place where we are not in the minority, which is a rare and wonderful thing. Could you imagine being in a place where people like you were a rare thing? Wouldn't you want to be with others like you once in a while? Thats the biggest draw to these sorts of things, that you feel a little more okay with holding your partners hand, that less people will stare or make comments.

At this point we would love to go with our son, so he might see the diversity in the gay community. I took our son to his first gay pride festival when he was 7 months old, and plan on taking him every year. Do I like all the things I see at it? Nope, but I tell you it is MUCH tamer than a Mardi Gras parade. Always cracks me up when right wing people complain about gay pride parades, stating the horrific things they see (like they really went?), usually its the news coverage they are offended by, or more likely their IMPRESSION of what happens at a gay pride parade. I will tell you the news people show the MOST outrageous things most times, and don't show all the parents of gays supporting their kids, or the gay families. Much more fun to show the ***** on bikes, drag queens and half naked men dancing than to show the moms and dads pushing strollers, or the PFLAG parents with their signs saying "I love my gay son".

I don't really understand how someone could object

As for a christian day or any other sort of day at any park, I could really care less. It's not like I will be forced to be christian or something.

I really don't understand how and why people can say things like gays flaunting, or bragging out being gay? How is a gay day at any park flaunting? How is me telling my friends children that my partner and I love each other bragging? IF that is the case, then weddings are bragging events, anniversary parties flaunt heterosexuality, and two people admitting they love each other is a bad thing? I so don't get this.

Love is always a good thing.

blessings,
JoAnne, partner to Mary, mothers to Ryan


----------



## TiredX2




----------



## mama ganoush

My only question said:


> That's why they make 6 Flags Gay Day Lube. you get it as part of the package deal.


----------



## DaryLLL

Christian Day at a park? Don't make me laugh. OK, make me laugh. :LOL

Every day is Christian Day. Even Gay Day, I betcha.

Daryl, who purposely take her kids to Provincetown and Northhampton, Mass. just to see gay guys and lesbians! and a few bisexuals while we're at it. (only time we are likely to see making out is after dark when the bars are open)


----------



## Changed

I hate that there is so much emphasis on the Christian community having a problem with it. That's certainly not always the case. Just when I posted the OP, it was the all out church 4 times a week christian friends and family who had sent it.


----------



## Kinipela79

Quote:

I get tired of people assuming that being gay is all about the sex part of it. Being heterosexual isn't just about having sex...neither is being homosexual.
So true!

And I don't care if it's a gay couple or a straight couple...love is love and it's not a bad or dirty thing. I have many more thoughts on this but I am just too cranky this morning to say anything without totally sounding snarky.







:


----------



## littleaugustbaby

Quote:

I really don't understand how and why people can say things like gays flaunting, or bragging out being gay? How is a gay day at any park flaunting? How is me telling my friends children that my partner and I love each other bragging? IF that is the case, then weddings are bragging events, anniversary parties flaunt heterosexuality, and two people admitting they love each other is a bad thing? I so don't get this.

Love is always a good thing.










Why is it automatically assumed that just because it's Gay Day that there will be tons of people making out and commiting lewd acts in front of everyone? That attitude is really irritating.


----------



## 3 little birds

my hearts light,
I agree (and I normally attend services 3xweek). It's unfortunate that a few speak for all.

I am reminded of Jesus' words, "Stop judging and you will by no means be judged; and stop condemning and you will by no means be condemned." Luke 6:37


----------



## Changed

Glad to see i'm not the only one....


----------



## Greaseball

Quote:

Yes, but if there is a special "gay day" I do believe other card members or visitors SHOULD be told......
What if it was "African Culture Pride Day" and there were going to be lots of African Americans present? That would make certain people uncomfortable. But I bet they won't feel the need to inform members that "there's going to be lots of black people today!" They would think that was bigoted and would not care about people who might have a problem with that.


----------



## joesmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
When families attend Six Flags Over Texas on Saturday, September 18th, they will not be informed about "Gay Day at Six Flags," nor the thousands of homosexuals in attendance. It will be a total shock when they realize they are waiting in line for one hour at a time with flamboyant homosexuals embracing one another and kissing.

not to mention the flamboyant homosexuals getting off the roller coaster & vomitting all over the place. :LOL i'm glad i was warned.









wanting to be like alliwenk-ingly,
jenny


----------



## Irishmommy

I would want to know if it was a special group's day, only because I would assume that it would be even more crowded than usual that day, and I don't like crowds. Same reason I don't go to certain places in the summer - too many people. It would have NOTHING to do with what the group was.


----------



## cappuccinosmom

Uh, if we get to quote the Bible now, Jesus also said "Go and sin no more". He also talked an awful lot about Hell and who goes there.

Anywho...I think it's only fair for Six Flags to at least be honest when people *call* them and tell them that while they are not sponsoring the event, it will be held at thier facilities. If gay people want to have a Gay Day, fine. Have fun. Same with any other group. But it's not totally honest, IMO, to completely deny that such a thing will be there. At least give people who don't want to be around it the information they need to plan for another day.


----------



## mama ganoush

I'd prefer to give them information on ignorance, hatred, and bigotry, and the problems these things cause.


----------



## veganmamma

So should they also send out a warning for Jew Day? I mean, lots of people don't want to be around Jewish people either.

edited: a lot of people would probably take that to mean I didn't want to be around Jewish people but that is definitely not the case. Those who know me know that my many in my family are Jewish.


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmamma*
So should they also send out a warning for Jew Day? I mean, lots of people don't want to be around Jewish people either.

I vote for a "No Jerks Day"! And, once again, a "No Fanny Pack Day." No offense if you like these...but WHY????

Using-my-pockets!-ily,
Allison


----------



## mama ganoush

ooh, can we add a no mullet day? I realize it's Texas, but still...


----------



## pugmadmama

Well, I for one am glad they sent the email around. Now the gay/lesbian families are a lot less likely to have to face the bigotry of "Christian" people.


----------



## pugmadmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappuccinosmom*
Uh, if we get to quote the Bible now, Jesus also said "Go and sin no more". He also talked an awful lot about Hell and who goes there. ...

What does that have to do with "Gay Day" at Six Flags???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nursing Mother*
...and it has nothing at all to do that I dislike homosexuals as people. I have friends who are, but they no and respect my view and especially don't express and brag about it to my children...They don't see me as homophobic at all...

That your friends love you and/or hate themselves enough to follow your rules doesn't mean it's not homophobic behavior.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nursing Mother*
...Everyone's welcome, but lets not flaunt who we are as people, and just enjoy one another...

So you don't hold hands or give your husband a quick kiss during your time at amusement parks?


----------



## Greaseball

Quote:

At least give people who don't want to be around it the information they need to plan for another day.
I expect to be informed anytime a bigot may attend an event that I have paid to attend as well. It's not fair to take my money and then force me to be exposed to those people!


----------



## PurpleBasil

Isn't one of the Six Flags a rainbow flag?

The 'don't flaunt' comment is outrageous! Yes, please tell those 'gays' to go hide it under a bushel, won't you?

cappucinosmom: who is sinning in this case? Why are you speaking for Jesus anyway?


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
ooh, can we add a no mullet day? I realize it's Texas, but still...

Thankfully, they are not as proliferate as they once were...but yeah, it's an abomination...Just as bad are my fellow Texan men who like to cut the sleeves from their shirts (tee shirts, and even BUTTON DOWN oxford type shirts????):

_"boy hidee I DO believe my big ol' man muscles are gettin' to big for this lil' ol' shirt...BRANDINE??? Whar the scissors be what for to chomp off these dang ol' sleeves??? BRANDINE???? Where you at???...dang it..."_

i-put-sunscreen-on-MY-neck-thankyouverymuch-ily,
Allison


----------



## Changed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappuccinosmom*
Uh, if we get to quote the Bible now, Jesus also said "Go and sin no more". He also talked an awful lot about Hell and who goes there.



Oh. I suppose that means you have not? Since he said it and all and you are advocating this. Does that mean you have currently stopped sinning? Just curious becuase that's freaking great!

Hell and who goes there? Why who is that? The gays or the bigots?


----------



## Changed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alliwenk*
_"boy hidee I DO believe my big ol' man muscles are gettin' to big for this lil' ol' shirt...BRANDINE??? Whar the scissors be what for to chomp off these dang ol' sleeves??? BRANDINE???? Where you at???...dang it..."_

i-put-sunscreen-on-MY-neck-thankyouverymuch-ily,
Allison


For goodness sake! Where in Texas ARE you? I've got the most backwoods family there is and I've never heard someone talk like that! They all just talk with their mouth closed so that you have NO idea what they're mumbling.


----------



## 3 little birds

cappuccinosmom, I would have to respectfully disagree. I am unaware of any scripture where Jesus says that gay folks are going to hell. Perhaps I missed it?

I realize when I leave my house with my children, I may be subjected to things I don't like. As I mentioned before, at Busch Gardens, we saw parents hitting their kids, screaming at them, intentionally humiliating them.

There were alot of great things too. People from different countries, bi-racial families, elderly people who love little kids, etc. I think it is good for my kids to be exposed to all sorts of people, because it teaches them just that. People are PEOPLE-no matter what.


----------



## pugmadmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaveTheWild*
...But still, this assumes that gay couples have some kind of huge sexual appetite and a high tendency to engage in PDAs. People are going to an amusement park. They will be standing in lines, riding rides, eating scary food-like substances, waiting in line for the bathroom, buying crappy souviners... Yes, maybe some people will affectionately hold hands or give their partner a kiss, but it's not like there is going to be some kind of soft-core homosexual porn show going on...

Thank you for saying that well!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal*
We have been to many a gay day at different parks. Great fun, just to see the other gay couples, etc. No wild making out going on, heck I don't think we even see much kissing. The biggest thing is that we are suddenly in a place where we are not in the minority, which is a rare and wonderful thing. Could you imagine being in a place where people like you were a rare thing? Wouldn't you want to be with others like you once in a while? Thats the biggest draw to these sorts of things, that you feel a little more okay with holding your partners hand, that less people will stare or make comments...









Beautifully said.


----------



## 3 little birds

alliwenk,
When dh sees someone with the cut off sleeves he says, "Poor guy, his sleeves fell off!"


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
For goodness sake! Where in Texas ARE you? I've got the most backwoods family there is and I've never heard someone talk like that! They all just talk with their mouth closed so that you have NO idea what they're mumbling.

Dang. Ya busted me...my mother's family is from South Carolina and they speak similarly to my "quote." I don't hear this from the Dallasites that I know, but I finished high school in Weatherford and this is close to the speech I heard there.

3 little birds








we have a neighbor that WE HAVE NEVER SEEN IN SLEEVES - even in the winter???...and just to keep on topic...HE'S GAY...Jesus wept.

Sleeve-ingly,
Allison


----------



## DaryLLL

Last time I checked, Jesus did not say love=sin.

Nor is he written to have mentioned homosexuality either.

Paul said some confused stuff, but who knows what the heck he meant? Besides, he was kooky (altho I am sure he meant well) and he wrote *2000* yrs ago, without benefit of current scientific gender research.

BTW, my dd and her (male) lover are bisexual, my niece and my pastor are lesbians, and I am very offended by some of the views on this thread.


----------



## Kinipela79

alliwenk - you make me laugh!! Yer one funny lil' gal!

And maybe I missed it but I am interested in the response to some of the posters asking if a Jewish Day or African American Day or Hispanic Day should have emails sent around *warning* innocent families of what they may encounter??








Or are gays just so awful and scary that we need to fight them before they overtake the world.

Quote:

BTW, my dd and her (male) lover are bisexual, my niece and my pastor are lesbians, and I am very offended by some of the views on this thread.
My cousin is gay and he is one of the nicest people ever, it's sad to think of people hating him when they don't even know him. They just label GAY - going to hell, freaky sex freak, blah blah blah.


----------



## TiredX2

Exactly how would you warn them anyway? Uh, there may or may not be individuals who are or are not with their significant others who are or are not of the same gender and they may or may not have their children with them. ???

If you are that concerned about encountering <gasp> a gay person, you better just take the risk and NOT GO OUT OF THE HOUSE.

Personally, DH & I are practicing heteros (and boy, with both kids in our bed, could we use some practice







) and I don't think we have *ever* made out at our local six flags. Well, since we had kids







.

Quote:

Isn't one of the Six Flags a rainbow flag?








:


----------



## Changed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
I am very offended by some of the views on this thread.


As you should be!

(not mine I hope







: )


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
Personally, DH & I are practicing heteros

My dh swears he's a lesbian. _He ONLY finds women attractive...HE WAS BORN THAT WAY!!!_

aliwenk's PSA: I do not mean this to be offensive to lesbians, I like them, um REALLY, I do....









kitten-ishly,
Allison


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:

My dh swears he's a lesbian. He ONLY finds women attractive...HE WAS BORN THAT WAY!!!
Uhhh, not meaning to pry, but: Is he a woman? I mean, that's okay with me and all, just wondering


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
Uhhh, not meaning to pry, but: Is he a woman? I mean, that's okay with me and all, just wondering









Nope, I just checked!









eyesrollingly,
Allison


----------



## Greaseball

I believe the correct term is "lesbian trapped in a man's body."

My dh is a total metro-sexual.


----------



## Mamid

Quote:

My dh swears he's a lesbian. He ONLY finds women attractive...HE WAS BORN THAT WAY!!!
Alli!! You owe me a new keyboard!! And monitor! I need to clean the black cherry pop off of it!


----------



## DaryLLL

Well, I am a gay (slightly bi) man in a woman's body. I love Wizard of Oz and other Golden Age movies, named my dd's after 2 1940s movie stars/characters, I love PeeWee, David Bowie, Rocky Horror, and my kitchen is retro kitsch.


----------



## Changed

DaryLLL, do you have any idea how confused I am about that first sentance?

do lesbians look at it as that or that they are just women who are women who like women?

Maybe I don't need to know this?


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
Well, I am a gay (slightly bi) man in a woman's body. I love Wizard of Oz and other Golden Age movies, named my dd's after 2 1940s movie stars/characters, I love PeeWee, David Bowie, Rocky Horror, and my kitchen is retro kitsch.

I KNEW I liked you sweet DaryLLL! I also have a fondness for retro kitsch (and I have the pics to prove it on the "Is A1 Tacky" thread...







)!

so-excited-that-someone-FINALLY-used the-fab-word-"kitsch"-ingly,
Allison


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:

DaryLLL, do you have any idea how confused I am about that first sentance?

do lesbians look at it as that or that they are just women who are women who like women?
Lesbians consider themselves women attracted to other women (gay men, men attracted to men).

Other people (trans) do consider themselves to have the wrong genetalia and can be attracted to either sex (for example, you could have a woman's body consider yourself male: if you were attracted to women you would be "straight" if you were attracted to men "gay").

Clear as mud?


----------



## DaryLLL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alliwenk*
I KNEW I liked you sweet DaryLLL! I also have a fondness for retro kitsch (and I have the pics to prove it on the "Is A1 Tacky" thread...







)!

so-excited-that-someone-FINALLY-used the-fab-word-"kitsch"-ingly,
Allison

OK, I posted a list of my shameful collection







upon yon A1 thread.


----------



## lovemygirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaveTheWild*
Yes, maybe some people will affectionately hold hands or give their partner a kiss, but it's not like there is going to be some kind of soft-core homosexual porn show going on.

When the park is filled with hetero couples are you constantly seeing people making out everywhere?

I get tired of people assuming that being gay is all about the _sex_ part of it. Being heterosexual isn't just about having sex...neither is being homosexual.


EXACTLY! WELL SAID! I was just going to type this myself...you said it best...


----------



## cappuccinosmom

>cappucinosmom: who is sinning in this case? Why are you speaking for Jesus anyway?

Uh, I was *quoting* Him, in response to another post that also used him as backup for thier philosphy. Not "speaking for him".










And all I was trying to do was explain why some might not want to be at Six Flags on Gay Day. It has nothing to do with hate. If you consider something a sin against God, then you do not want to be around when it's being promoted and celebrated.

It's nothing against individual persons. I would appreciate a similar warning about a beach about to permit topless sunbathers, or a store having "Safe Sex" day and giving away condoms. I don't hate the people that participate, though I consider the behavior wrong. I just don't want to be there, and am glad that there are people paying attention to what's going on and sending out information so that I can *choose* not to attend when something like that is going on.


----------



## Greaseball

But should everyone be warned when someone they might not like will be at a certain place, or just religious people?

How would the officials go about warning everyone, anyway?


----------



## Jwebbal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappuccinosmom*
>And all I was trying to do was explain why some might not want to be at Six Flags on Gay Day. It has nothing to do with hate. If you consider something a sin against God, then you do not want to be around when it's being promoted and celebrated.

It's nothing against individual persons. I would appreciate a similar warning about a beach about to permit topless sunbathers, or a store having "Safe Sex" day and giving away condoms. I don't hate the people that participate, though I consider the behavior wrong. I just don't want to be there, and am glad that there are people paying attention to what's going on and sending out information so that I can *choose* not to attend when something like that is going on.

Umm, I think you are confused, Gay Day at any amusement park just means a bunch of them are going, not that there are parades, celebrations, etc going on. The gays attending Gay Day aren't exactly handing out flyers or trying to enlist people to be gay. The park certainly doesn't do anything differently, no promoting or celebrating going on. Just a bunch of gays going and having a good time like everyone else. As for the behavior being wrong, they are not having sex at the park for goodness sake.

Oh, and since when is being topless or handing out condoms a sin? Do you avoid stores when they have a sale on shrimp or pork? Not attend football games because the players touch pig skin?


----------



## lovemygirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal*
Do you avoid stores when they have a sale on shrimp or pork? Not attend football games because the players touch pig skin?









I don't think cappuccinosmom is Jewish (?) Correct me if I am am wrong... I just wondered about the references made here to pork and shrimp.









thanks


----------



## Jwebbal

Yes it is off topic but I wasn't the one to bring up the sin part. The same part in the bible that says that two men having sex is wrong also states that eating pork or shellfish is wrong. Personally I get a little tired of people telling me what I do is sinful when others sin everyday according to the bible. Picking and choosing which parts of the bible you will follow seems a little disingenuous to me, thats all.


----------



## Kinipela79

Jwebbal - ITA!


----------



## veganmamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pugmadmama*
Well, I for one am glad they sent the email around. Now the gay/lesbian families are a lot less likely to have to face the bigotry of "Christian" people.


----------



## Ann-Marita

A couple of years ago, we accidently went to Six Flags on Gay Day. It was Such FUN! Most everyone seemed to be having a genuinely good time. There were no inappropriate displays of affection. It was just good fun.

I don't recall my dd noticing anything unusual about the crowd. She asked about a comment my dh made (nothing derogitory, probably just a "do you think those two are together" type comment), and we explained that there were a lot of people at Six Flags that day who were like our lesbian next door neighbors. No big deal.

The people-watching on Gay Day is much better than your regular run-of-the-mill operating day. We went back last year. We may go again this year. (We have season passes. I ride roller coasters a lot. I've gotten to the point that the people-watching and themeing are almost as much a part of the experience as the rides and shows.)

Oh, I am so LUCKY. We have wonderful neighbors who happen to be lesbians. My dd loves them like family, and they feel the same about her. She wants to be a flower girl at their wedding, whenever they are legally allowed to marry, and I totally support that. I'm so glad that dd is growing up learning that LOVE is more important than the gender of the person you love.


----------



## veganmamma

Thank you, Ann-Marita, that was refreshing to hear.

It makes me ill that people continue to use their religion as a shield for homophobia on these boards.


----------



## JoshuasMommy

A couple of pages back someone asked what a *** hag was and thought it was derogatory. A *** hag is a hetro woman who hangs out with/has friendship with/prefers the company of...gay men. It is not deragatory.

I have to say honestly that if you feel the need to be warned about gay day at the park then I am happy not to share the day with ya!


----------



## veganmamma

<~~~ hag here









I think you kind of need an unspoken approval from your gay boyfriend to use the term though. Maybe that's just me being an elitist.


----------



## mama ganoush

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*

My dh is a total metro-sexual.

oooh, me too!!! I swear the man spends tgen times the amount that I do on bath products!


----------



## mama ganoush

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*

My dh is a total metro-sexual.

oooh, me too!!! I swear the man spends ten times the amount that I do on bath products!


----------



## mama ganoush

cappuccinosmom said:


> >cappucinosmom:
> If you consider something a sin against God, then you do not want to be around when it's being promoted and celebrated.
> 
> well then, I guess you need to know whenever I go somewhere that you might be. cause for one thing, I'm bi, and for another, dp and I have a beuatiful child.....out of 'wedlock" that we promote and celebrate every freakin day. Perhaps I can wear a scarlet letter so you can make sure your children don't look at me, or get too close and catch my sin cooties? or maybe a yellow star or something.....


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal*
Yes it is off topic but I wasn't the one to bring up the sin part. The same part in the bible that says that two men having sex is wrong also states that eating pork or shellfish is wrong. Personally I get a little tired of people telling me what I do is sinful when others sin everyday according to the bible. Picking and choosing which parts of the bible you will follow seems a little disingenuous to me, thats all.

Yeah, I brought up the Leviticus thing earlier (I _think_ it was this thread







.) I'm astounded that people would pick this or that portion for their needs & get peeved when the other stuff is mentioned.

NOT-meaning-to-start-anything-ugly-ingly,
Allison


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
Perhaps I can wear a scarlet letter so you can make sure your children don't look at me, or get to close and catch my sin cooties? or maybe a yellow star or something.....

darling ganoush, It MUST be a gay robot patch, dear. Fear not, alliwenk will knit you one...







.

happy-scrappy-gaybot-ingly,
Allison


----------



## DaryLLL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alliwenk*
Yeah, I brought up the Leviticus thing earlier (I _think_ it was this thread







.) I'm astounded that people would pick this or that portion for their needs & get peeved when the other stuff is mentioned.

NOT-meaning-to-start-anything-ugly-ingly,
Allison

You won't start anything that hasn't already been underway.

Leviticus does not apply to Xtians. That is why I brought up Paul, who is supposed to be speaking, however confusedly, for Jesus and his Dad.


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
You won't start anything that hasn't already been underway.

Leviticus does not apply to Xtians. That is why I brought up Paul, who is supposed to be speaking, however confusedly, for Jesus and his Dad.

I'm not a Christian but I've read the bible a couple times. I am certainly not a scholar of it but I am confused about this. Did Jesus do away with all of the old laws, or just some of them (e.g. dietary)). And if he did do away with all of them, did he personally say something about homosexuality? Sorry, it's been awhile...

Allison


----------



## DaryLLL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alliwenk*
I'm not a Christian but I've read the bible a couple times.

Me neither and me too.

Quote:

I am certainly not a scholar of it but I am confused about this. Did Jesus do away with all of the old laws, or just some of them (e.g. dietary)). And if he did do away with all of them, did he personally say something about homosexuality? Sorry, it's been awhile...
Jesus is made to say the law should not be done away with. He was made to seem a good Jew. Paul (as he said, speaking from direct revelation of the risen Christ), said otherwise. He was esp against the dietary laws and circumcision, as he was trying to attract Gentiles to the Way.

No, J did not address the homosexuality issue. At all.

Good comprehensive link:

http://religioustolerance.org/homosexu.htm

Time and again mdc mods have asked that Xtians not bash gays (call them sinners, implying it is a special kind of really bad sin) here on this board.


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
No, J did not address the homosexuality issue. At all.

Good comprehensive link:

http://religioustolerance.org/homosexu.htm

Time and again mdc mods have asked that Xtians not bash gays (call them sinners, implying it is a special kind of really bad sin) here on this board.

Oooohhh, great link! Many thanks to thee DaryLLL!

it's-all-about-the-DaryLLL!-ishly,
Allison


----------



## 3 little birds

It is my understanding that Jesus, as a Jew, observed the Law, (but not to the satisfaction of the hypocritical Pharisees). Once when they tried to trick him into saying something against the Law they asked, "Teacher, which is the greatest commandment in the Law? He said to him: You must love Jehovah your God with your whole heart and with your whole sould and with your whole mind. This is the greatest commandment. The second, like it , is this, "You must love your neighbor as yourself. On these two commandments whe whole Law hangs, and the Prophets." Matthew 22:34-40

It would seem that Jesus' sacrificial death (John 10:17,18) made the Law no longer necessary as it opened the way for gentiles to become the "seed of Abraham". Colossions 2:16,17

Jesus also talked alot about the hypocrisy of the spiritual leaders of the day who "strain out the gnat but gulp down the camel" (Mattew 23:24). They also "disregarded the weightier matters of the Law, namely, justice and mercy and faithfulness".


----------



## DaryLLL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3 little birds*
It is my understanding that Jesus, as a Jew, observed the Law, (but not to the satisfaction of the hypocritical Pharisees).

The idea that Jesus had a beef with Pharisees is ahistorical. Jesus spoke as a Pharisee himself. Ask any educated Jew.

The Saducee priests, OTOH, were quisling puppets of the Roman gov't at the time.

Quote:

Once when they tried to trick him into saying something against the Law they asked, "Teacher, which is the greatest commandment in the Law? He said to him: You must love Jehovah your God with your whole heart
Nitpicky, but, actually, Jesus is not made to say "Jehovah." The word for the Jewish God, YHWH, does not appear in the Xtian Scriptues. The word would have been the Greek word for Lord, "kyrios."

Jews are not supposed to say the holy name of God. So, in the Hebrew Scriptures, the word YHWH is replaced or prefaced with Adonai, or Lord. English translators of the Bible in the 16th century conflated the word JHWH with the vowels in Adonai and got Jehovah.


----------



## 3 little birds

Perhaps, the way I wrote was misleading. I realize that the Pharisees were a sect of Jews just like the Essenes or Sadducees, etc. I didn't mean that they were all hypocritical. I was speaking of the ones who were trying to trap Jesus into blasphemy or the like.


----------



## mama ganoush

totally OT, but how come when i quote someone it looks all funky, and doesn't have that lovely Originally Posted by....???

also, alliwenk, I am eagerly awaiting my gaybot (dare I say fembot







) emblem....


----------



## DaryLLL

ya gotta have the [ / quote]

without the spaces, at the end of the quote.


----------



## 3 little birds

Also, it is my understanding that the superstition among the Jews regarding using God's name began during the first and second century. According to George Howard of the University of Georgia,"We know for a fact that Greek-speaking Jews continued to write (the Tetragrammaton YHWH) within their Greek Scriptures. Moreover, it is most unlikely that early conservative Greek-speaking Jewish Christians varied from this practice. Although in secondary references to God they probably used the words God and Lord, it would have been extremely unusual for them to have dismisssed the Tetragram from the biblical text itself...Since the Tetragram was still written in the copies of the Greek Bible which made up the Scriptures of the early church it, it is reasonable to believe that the New Testament writers, when quoting from Scripture, preserved the Tetragram within the biblical text... But when it was removed from the Greek Old Testament, it was also removed from the quotations of the Old Testament in the New Testament. Thus somewhere around the beginning of the second century the use of surrogates must have crowded out the Tetragram in both Testaments." Journal of Bilblical Literature

I don't have my copy of the Greek scriptures in Greek with me, so I can't be sure of the scripture I quoted, (but I will check it out).

However, God, Lord, Jah, Jehovah, my point was that although Jesus followed the Law he said that loving God and your neighbor were the most important things.


----------



## lynsage

Quote:

well then, I guess you need to know whenever I go somewhere that you might be. cause for one thing, I'm bi, and for another, dp and I have a beuatiful child.....out of 'wedlock" that we promote and celebrate every freakin day. Perhaps I can wear a scarlet letter so you can make sure your children don't look at me, or get too close and catch my sin cooties? or maybe a yellow star or something.....
me too, mamaganoush! let's get the "unwed" bi mamas together and start a scarlet letter sewing circle!

when i read threads like this, it makes me so sad.

looking out from the relative "safety" of an unmarried heterosexual relationship (his parents might think we're going to hell, but they don't expect six flags to warn them we're coming!) in which most people look at us together and assume i'm straight, i remember the times when i was pursued down the street by angry screaming straight men when i was walking in public with my ex-girlfriend. i remember being asked not to hold her hand at a free concert where straight people were lying on blankets kissing and walking around with their hands in each other's back pockets, because "there are families with young kids here", and when we tried to defend ourselves they threatened to have us removed by the police. i remember getting my textbooks thrown in the toilets in high school because i had a pink triangle key ring on my book bag, and the school making ME pay hundreds of dollars to replace the books and not punishing the boys who did it because i "lost" my bookbag and i "should have been keeping a better eye on it".

six flags should have to call ME and warn me when homophobes are going to be there- i know from experience i'm in a lot more danger from being around them than they are from being around me.


----------



## DaryLLL

T Sorry for the derail everyone...Just skip it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3 little birds*
Also, it is my understanding that the superstition among the Jews regarding using God's name began during the first and second century. According to George Howard of the University of Georgia,"We know for a fact that Greek-speaking Jews continued to write (the Tetragrammaton YHWH) within their Greek Scriptures.

No, it is my understanding that the translators of the Hebrew Scriptures into Greek (ie the Septuagint), 300s BCE, used the term Kyrios for YHWH. Are you and Howard suggesting the Greek speaking Jews used the Hebrew letters for YHWH or phonetically spelt YHWH in Greek? This is not so. It was translated Kyrios.

http://septuagint.org/LXX/


----------



## Changed

I'm freaking astounded on the education you guys have on the bible and Jewish history. I've been in churc my whole life and I'm LOST!


----------



## veganmamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lynsage*
six flags should have to call ME and warn me when homophobes are going to be there- i know from experience i'm in a lot more danger from being around them than they are from being around me.

Wow. Totally. Can I just repeat it for effect?

six flags should have to call ME and warn me when *homophobes* are going to be there- i know from experience i'm in a lot more danger from being around them than they are from being around me.


----------



## alliwenk

This brings up a good point that I'd been pondering earlier. I feel much safer being around my gay friends; I feel like I can just be myself without worry. I had been stalked a few years ago & just seem to cause really nutty behavior in men; they have followed me to my car, have seen me in my car & followed me home. Strange men have touched me, once in college a strange man actually held onto my hair as I walked by him & wouldn't let go. I feel very unsafe most of the time actually, I won't put gas in the car by myself and do not shop by myself ever...it sucks.









Allison


----------



## 3 little birds

T Please continue to ignore off topic discussion!









As I understand it, the Septuagint was the Hebrew scriptures translated into Greek. There were copies translated for Jews and for gentiles. In the copies translated for Jews the Tetragram usually remained, for the Greek speaking, kyrios was used for Lord and theos for God.

There were also other translations of the Hebrew scriptures, the Aquila, Theodotion and Symmachus. Portions of the Aquila (that was found in the Geneza synagogue in Cairo) use the Tetragram.

The New International Dictionary of New Testament Theology (Volume 2, page
512) says: "Recent textual discoveries cast doubt on the idea that the compilers of the LXX [Septuagint] translated the tetragrammaton YHWH
by kyrios. The oldest LXX MSS (fragments) now available to us have the
tetragrammaton written in Heb[rew] characters in the G[ree]k text.
This custom was retained by later Jewish translators of the O[ld]
T[estament] in the first centuries A.D." Therefore, whether Jesus and
his disciples read the Scriptures in Hebrew or Greek, they would come across the divine name.

Since Jesus was a Jew, it would make sense to me that he would be familiar with God's name and would use it. Especially since it would seem from the things that he said, that it was important to him. Matthew 6:9, John 17:26

Disclaimer: I hope that it does not seem that I am debating you-only explaining my viewpoint. To each her own.


----------



## 3 little birds

oops, forgot to mention that there is some convincing evidence that Matthew was written in Hebrew, thus the use of the Tet. would not be unusual, imo.


----------



## DaryLLL

Thx, 3LB. I see this is a controversial subject. I started a thread here on Internet Infidels about it.

http://www.iidb.org/vbb/showthread.php?t=93233

OK, no more







T


----------



## mama ganoush

alliwenk-you and I really were separated at birth. One reason I always hung out with the boys, besides the better music, dancing, and drugs, was cause of how safe I felt. I could get crazy, dance in my bra on top of a bar, and noone tried to assault me. At straight clubs, I was repeatedly harrassed, stalked, and assaulted-to the point where one time I had to have a police escort to my car cause some guy didn't understand the meaning of NO.

how about 6 Flags warned women everytime some jerky straight guy was there. which would be pretty much every day.


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
alliwenk-you and I really were separated at birth.

*snort* I *told* you that about a week ago ganoush







.

I HATE feeling afraid to be alone in public. It was NOT like this growing up (in Germany). Oh wait, Germans aren't hung up on homosexuality and sex (and a whole bunch of other "taboo" stuff). Maybe that's why Bush can't hang with we Germans? (sorry, I HAD to get that in







.)

ganoush-elle-est-moi-ingly,
Allison


----------



## Changed

Interseting...

I don't have any gay friends and I'm not afraid to be out alone. ? I had a gay but not OUT gay friend in highschool.

He was my boyfriends friend. He has a strange way of flirting withh girls. TO the point where he would go SO overboard... grabbing ect. One day I asked if he was gay and he said yes and begged me not to tell the guys. He was just harassing women to cover. He was so afraid the guys we hung out with would find out and not want to be friends with hiom anymore. That was sad to me. He was a nice guy most of the time. I don't think he ever came out with them. He moved to Austin... like alot of gay guys do here. Wonder why Austin?

I've always felt that people pick up on things by body language ect. I feel secure and don't worry about being bothered and I've had no problem with it. My sister, is scared of her shaddow and has had ALOT! That's not her fault, not she's not asking for it, I'm just wondering if there's anything to the idea.


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
He moved to Austin... like alot of gay guys do here. Wonder why Austin?

Well if I were gay and wanted to stay in TX (though god only knows what might make me want to do that...) I'd go to Austin. Austin is about as Liberal as TX gets. Though Dallas does have a very big gay population in Oak Lawn - I live at the cusp between Highland Park & Oak Lawn-it's nice but it ain't no Austin!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
I've always felt that people pick up on things by body language ect. I feel secure and don't worry about being bothered and I've had no problem with it. My sister, is scared of her shaddow and has had ALOT! That's not her fault, not she's not asking for it, I'm just wondering if there's anything to the idea.

I do not "act" scared or one bit mousey, but men make LOTS of comments, gestures, etc. to me and it freaks me out (this has even happened once while I was with my husband...) It's weird, I'm 5'11 and walk tall and confidently, I would think that that would make men LESS likely to get in my space? I'm not a raving beauty either, nor do I EVER wear anything suggestive in public. A good friend of mine was recently attacked and raped by a stranger in her new apartment. I can't take chances.

Allison


----------



## pilesoflaundry

If we had the cash to go I would especially on that day!







I don't have any IRL gay friends or gay couple friends and I want my kids to see others and learn that it is ok and to accept it. I don't see why it is ok to see a m/f couple hugging or kissing inline but not m/m or f/f wth is wrong with this country??


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
Other than the heat, I love it here. I've lived here my whole life. And we're in the military.

Hey were are military in TX too







but I'm not really loving it here yet :LOL. The ants want to eat me alive.


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pilesoflaundry*
wth is wrong with this country??

How much time ya got?







...Oh wait, I'd just be preaching to the choir







.

don't-even-get-me-started-ily,
Allison


----------



## Changed

Allison, I didn't mean at all to imply that you act afraid. I just wondered if there is a connection between personality and harrasment. I know i've heard that kids with low self esteem are more likely to be victims of molestation. Can't remember where. Just thinking is all.

Pilesoflaundry, What base are you at? On another note, I bet you anything my pile is bigger! About 5 by 5 right now.


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
Allison, I didn't mean at all to imply that you act afraid. I just wondered if there is a connection between personality and harrasment.

Oh, I didn't take your post that way







. It is just something that I have wondered about quite a bit. I am pretty sure that I project a don't-mess-with-me attitude but it doesn't change anything...Hell, I don't make ANY eye contact with men and I still get it







.

Allison


----------



## Changed

Maybe you should make eye contact. Look at them like you could SNAP at any moment!


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
Maybe you should make eye contact. Look at them like you could SNAP at any moment!

hehehe They should see me at work some days then! But seriously, the eye contact makes it worse imo. I'm, by nature, an open and friendly person...I think the eye contact makes me seem approachable. I'll practice my crazed look







.

whadda-YOU-lookin'-at?-ingly,
Allison


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
Allison, I didn't mean at all to imply that you act afraid. I just wondered if there is a connection between personality and harrasment. I know i've heard that kids with low self esteem are more likely to be victims of molestation. Can't remember where. Just thinking is all.

Pilesoflaundry, What base are you at? On another note, I bet you anything my pile is bigger! About 5 by 5 right now.

:LOL I always have ton of laundry. Right now diapers are in the dryer, sheets are in the washer and I still have 3 hampers of laundry to put away and another one to wash. It never ends!! You just wait until Cole is born and then you will know laundry







, I'm teasing ya!

We are at Hood, where are you at?


----------



## Changed

Lackland. Ya I just can't wait to have MORE laundry. I give up.


----------



## girlzmommy00

Quote:

darling ganoush, It MUST be a gay robot patch, dear. Fear not, alliwenk will knit you one...
Hi, I'm not bi but I do have a lot of unwashed laundry and 2 out of wedlock children, can I get in on the gay robot patch?? You could even make gay robot shirts and sell them on ebay!


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlzmommy00*
Hi, I'm not bi but I do have a lot of unwashed laundry and 2 out of wedlock children, can I get in on the gay robot patch?? You could even make gay robot shirts and sell them on ebay!

hehehe I'm working on it...but I think hand knit ones will look dorky...I'm moving towards felt collage fem-bots...They will be perfect for those of us who have an aversion to laundry...ya know, they can cover the stains :LOL.

laundry-yech!-ingly,
Allison


----------



## girlzmommy00

Quote:

They will be perfect for those of us who have an aversion to laundry...ya know, they can cover the stains
Excellent idea! No need to wash, just sew! My 10 year old can be a messy eater. Her shirts will just be one big patch


----------



## mama ganoush

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alliwenk*
hehehe I'm working on it...but I think hand knit ones will look dorky...I'm moving towards felt collage fem-bots...They will be perfect for those of us who have an aversion to laundry...ya know, they can cover the stains :LOL.
laundry-yech!-ingly,
Allison

but they have to be sparkly and glittery and just plain FABulous.


----------



## Plady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
Just did a fast letter:

Thanks again to the OP!!!

Hey Tiredx2, hope you don't mind that I used your letter as a basis for one of my own. Good job Six Flags!


----------



## TiredX2

I consider that a compliment Penelope! Thanks!


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
but they have to be sparkly and glittery and just plain FABulous.

Mais absolument! And the fem bot will have hips, GOOD ones _hehehe I LOVE the idea of a robot with hips!!!_ LOTS of glitter is a must!

Sparkly-ingly,
Allison


----------



## Justice2

See this kind of thing irritates me to no end...and the saddest part? My mother could have written this email. Even sadder than that...my brother...her son...is gay. I used to say things just to really mess with her (I am so tired of her intolerance and bigotry). About 6 months after my brother came out to her we were all going to the store and I said "So, little brother, what's this about a new boyfriend" and my mother turned around (I was in the backseat) and said "could we just NOT call him his boyfriend" I said "sure, so, who's this new guy your f







." She really loved that! Then she got mad at me one day because I told my dd (5 at the time), in a crowd of people". "Honey, help me find uncle tj and aunt steven" I thought my mother was gonna smack me. I still giggle about it.

Without flamboyant people, this world would be an incredibly dull place


----------



## DaryLLL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justice2*
About 6 months after my brother came out to her we were all going to the store and I said "So, little brother, what's this about a new boyfriend" and my mother turned around (I was in the backseat) and said "could we just NOT call him his boyfriend" I said "sure, so, who's this new guy your f







."























:























Your mom:





























:


----------



## Kinipela79

Quote:

"Honey, help me find uncle tj and aunt steven"
That is funny because we have a gay friend who my son calls Auntie Lee!


----------



## alliwenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justice2*
my mother turned around (I was in the backseat) and said "could we just NOT call him his boyfriend" I said "sure, so, who's this new guy your f







." She really loved that! Then she got mad at me one day because I told my dd (5 at the time), in a crowd of people". "Honey, help me find uncle tj and aunt steven" I thought my mother was gonna smack me. I still giggle about it

I love you Justice2, with a deep purity that transcends understanding







. You make me want a gay brother, not just because I like gay men, but, for the jokes. (I've already got the uptight in-denial-about-everything mom though...)

jealous-I-didn't-say-that-ingly,
Allison


----------



## lynsage

justice2, you are my hero.


----------



## mountain

I have a confession to make:

I think I'm in love with y'all!

But I sure am glad I ain't in Texas!

I would want 6 flags to notify me for the "People Who Can't Even Suck Up Thier Own Humanity To Act Decently Enough to Not Want Six Flags to Notify Them About Differences in People That Shouldn't Even Matter in an Amusement Park" Day. Can I get on that list?

Best Wishes for Gay Robots,
Mountain Wingnut


----------



## attachmentfeminist

I'm going to the gay day at King's Island. Last month I took my son to the pride parade, we had such a good time! Feminists and GLAAD members just love this kid! LOL


----------



## lotusdebi

Sign me up for a FAB felt fembot, please!









And, let me know if the Maryland Six Flags has a Gay Day! I only go to Six Flags once a year, but I'd definitely go again for Gay Day! I want to raise my son right! That means exposing him to people of all different races, religions, cultures, and sexual orientations. I want him to view homosexuailty, bisexuality, and heterosexuality as equally normal.


----------



## Justice2

Awwwwww.....
















I love you guys too!!

See, I am the exception (in my area), not the rule. I honestly believe that "life, love and the pursuit of happiness" means just that...(well, and I DO love to make my mother's mouth drop open occasionally!)


----------

